# Parking Brake



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a John Deere 5320, 4wd, cab and reverser. With this transmission the tractor doesn't have a parking brake, instead relying on a parking pawl, controlled by the reverser lever. Unfortunately the parking pawl isn't overly robust, having a tendency to vacate it's assigned area and instead take up residence in the bottom of the transmission, or better yet in the front wheel drive gear assembly. If the tractor isn't completely stopped when placed in park the parking pawl breaks. I can deal with that, but I have heard that they won't take the back and forth movement caused by a stump grinder. I'm thinking of getting a 3 point mounted skidding winch to pull some logs out with and I'm thinking that it may not be a good idea to use the parking pawl in that situation. I have thought of line locks on the brake lines, but I am concerned about them leaking down. Does anybody have any experience with line locks, or have another idea?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How big is the frame on the skidding winch? Could you add some teeth to the bottom side of it and just lower the three point and let the teeth dig in to hold the tractor and winch in place?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

The skidding winch does have a blade that the machine sits on when skidding. I'm concerned about it sitting on a stump, limb, or just hard dirt and sliding, Don't want to watch the tractor head down the hill without me. The teeth idea is a good one, but I'm thinking that the road department may have issues if I snake a log out to the road for somebody and leave holes in the road.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm, could make em retractable somehow&#8230;.


----------

